# Male vs. female goldens?



## mahinui575 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Golden Retriever lovers,
I am looking for some advice. I have been considering getting a Golden Retriever for a while now and have been doing a lot of research. Originally I had wanted to get a female, since all the dogs my family has had have been female, and so I have been biased toward that. I was wondering if there is a large difference in personalities between female and male goldens. One of my primary concerns with males have been the instinct to mark their territory, which I definitely do not want in my home. I have heard that this instinct can be lessened with neutering (which I will definitely be doing) but was wondering if anybody has experience with this.
Thanks for your help in advance. I thoroughly enjoy reading about all your experiences and loving companionships with your goldens.
Kristin


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys are the first males I have ever had, prior to that I had only had females. My boys are super snuggly and would never dream of marking in the house. They were both neutered fairly young because they are rescues. I will always have at least one or two boys in the future.

There's a saying out there that boys say I love you, I love you, I love you while girls say LOVE ME.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have 5, 4 boys and 1 girl. I had never had a male in the past until Clyde, I will never be without a male. I love my Bonnie girl, but if I had to choose, I'd choose a male. I've never had trouble with marking, but mine were neutered young as well due to rescue contracts.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

They say the guys tend to be more goofy than the girls, but my girl is pretty goofy. LOL. Mojo has never marked in the house, though he was neutered at 5 months.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I've never had a male so I can't remark on their personality/behaviors, but my girl Flora is just about the goofiest dog in the world. All I have to do is look at her and she starts groaning and wiggling and doing somersaults in the living room. I've heard that females are generally a bit more independent than males, and I actually like that, although as I said, I have nothing to compare against.

Really, in my mind, male and female goldens are, for the most part, identical in personalities. You can't go wrong with a golden!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have 7 house goldens. Two neutered boys, 2 spayed girls, and 3 intact girls. All of them are the best pets. As I sit at the computer, my boy, Georgie, is at my feet. His nephew, Mick is behind my chair. The rest are either in this room with me or on the forbidden furniture in the formal living room . My boys are sweet, lovable, and loyal. They are extremely clean in the house. No marking, ever. I don't think that Georgie almost 9 years has ever had an accident once he was housetrained.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We have always had males (Nugget is #4) because we like the larger size and heavy muscled physique. They have all had their own personalities - each one different. Buckskin did start to mark new items that we brought in at age 8 months, but the next week he was neutered and that was the end of that. You are going to have a wonderful companion no matter what!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have never owned a golden so I dont know their personalities but I perfer males. I have a female APBT and I love her death wouldnt change a thing about her but my heart goes out to the males. They really love you they have all been really snuggley. My girl wants to lay next to me but doesnt want my arms around her. The other two females I have had were the same way too.


----------



## Goldenfamily (Feb 17, 2011)

Based on my limited experience, I feel males (I've only had neutered so not speaking to non) tend to be less independent; some say needier in that they want to be where you all the time, snuggle and love on you and be loved on. I actually like that about boys.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had both males & females through the years including a male & a female Golden. I do think the males are more velcro, cuddly and goofy. My male did mark in the house once before he was neutered. He was almost 1 yr. to the day but never did it again. Some intact males never mark indoors. For me, that wouldn't be one of the deciding factors when picking a puppy.

Maybe if you're not set on a particular gender, let the puppy pick you.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I have never had a male dog and never wanted one! When we lost our golden girl Nugget we had to get another golden to bring our other dog out of a deep depression. When we were looking at the rescues all we were looking at were girls.When we met woody ( now Dyson ) we decided to take a chance on him. I as well thought he would be marking in the house. Dyson has been the sweetest boy and very goofy. I would have another male again!


----------



## mahinui575 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks all! I think it is very much going to come down to which puppy picks us.


----------

